# Post your Christmas arrangement here!



## tabulius (Dec 23, 2022)

I thought it would be fun to collect all the VI-control member’s Christmas songs and arrangements in one thread. I haven’t done many of these myself, but here is one Finnish Christmas song orchestral arrangement from me. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Henu (Dec 24, 2022)

Right on time, this one got out yesterday! Something old, something new, and maybe a bit something borrowed despite of being an original composition, though.


----------



## Codetronx (Dec 24, 2022)

Mine here. Merry Christmas, world !!! 🎅


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone 🌟🎄


----------



## d4vec4rter (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas to the VI-C community.


----------



## milford59 (Dec 24, 2022)

Here is my Xmas song:


----------



## VTX Rudy (Dec 24, 2022)

Enjoy


----------



## Olympum (Dec 24, 2022)

And here is mine, Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## bosone (Dec 24, 2022)

Just finished!


----------



## pkoi (Dec 24, 2022)

Here's a Twin Peaks/Vangelis-styled version of Joni Mitchell's River (I guess it's a Christmas song, right?) I made with my singer friend. For the synths I used mainly Korg's Poly 800 and Logic's Retro Synth. The accompanying rhythm pattern was made with Yamaha TX7 and Yamaha reface DX. The E-pianos are Logic's presets. Merry Christmas!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 24, 2022)

Here is my favorite track from an album that I recorded a few years ago. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## nordicguy (Dec 24, 2022)

I started a thread before finding this one.
Just should have posted here in the first place, my apologies for unintended spaming.
So, here it is.
Like I said over there:

Here's a video I made a while ago for the family and friends using C4D and VIs.
It was purily for entertainment purposes and it doesn't encounter any professional standards.
*Not at all*.
But I'll post it anyway since... well, it's Christmas.

As a side note.
The idea of mixing those two musical pieces is not mine, just my humble take on it.



And before you ask, I don't use drugs.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Dec 24, 2022)

Nice work all! This was my xmas attempt this year (Aperture: the Stack, Solo Strings, SCS and HZP mostly):


----------



## Saxer (Dec 24, 2022)

A while ago...


----------



## bryla (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## cmillar (Dec 24, 2022)

Trombone and VI's. 

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## pranic (Dec 24, 2022)

Every year, I try to write an original piece that includes some motifs from classic and familiar Christmas carols. I sat down yesterday with Abbey Road Orchestra Low Percussion and wrote a bit of a cliche seasonal song with all the glocks, hand bells and whatnot -- but as I worked on finishing it, I was reflecting on the last few years and the challenges faced and tossed it aside and started a new song.

I'm grateful that the pandemic brought me back to playing music (and discovering an addiction to sample libraries 🤑). In all seriousness, I wrote this piece of music as a reflection on the holidays -- both past and present, feeling rather somber, but also familiar.

So, my final composition (that I shouldn't have stayed up much of the night composing, but felt compelled) ended up being a combination of the @Spitfire Team LCO Orchestra Textures, LABS Piano, @Sonixinema Intimate Legato Cello and some @slateandash Cycles and u-he Zebra2 for ear candy. (effects include Cinematic Rooms and HD Cart reverbs and Baby Audio Spaced Out)

_I also realized that this is literally the first time I think I've legitimately used the LABS Soft Piano. I think it fit the bill this time._

I hope you enjoy it! Here's to everyone having a great holiday, and I look forward to listening to more contributions over the next few days. Now... time for sleep.


----------



## Inherently (Dec 24, 2022)

To all my lucid, creative friends in music, a happy holiday season and harmonious new year!
+
Choir libraries:
SonicCouture - All Saints Choir
Native Instruments - Factory Choir
++


----------



## chlady (Dec 24, 2022)

A little holiday swing tune of mine.
Happy Holidays!
Craig


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 24, 2022)

Henu said:


> Right on time, this one got out yesterday! Something old, something new, and maybe a bit something borrowed despite of being an original composition, though.



Good Lord you guys are so talented. This is wonderful!


----------



## jvsax (Dec 24, 2022)

Happy holidays from my family “big band”

_*🌲Merry Christmas*_


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 24, 2022)

I've done so many Christmas arrangements. This one I did last year, and it has garnered a lot of interest from harpists.


----------



## Chris_B (Dec 24, 2022)

New guy here. Did this for family and friends. First ever Christmas piece...


----------



## pranic (Dec 24, 2022)

Guy Bacos said:


> I've done so many Christmas arrangements. This one I did last year, and it has garnered a lot of interest from harpists.



Really nice arragement. My wife is a harpist, and will love to listen to this!


----------



## pranic (Dec 24, 2022)

Chris_B said:


> New guy here. Did this for family and friends. First ever Christmas piece...



Welcome to VI-C, @Chris_B - What a serene and calming piece of music taking us through a year of seasons! I was really drawn to the section going into summer with the choir and particularly the flute. Curious if you were using virtual instruments, which patches for the choir and flute (after 2:45ish). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DSorah (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas, everyone!

Here’s my piece “Christmas Memories” that I composed last year. I revised it this year with Berlin Orchestra and re-mixed it. I hope you enjoy!









Christmas Memories


Donald Sorah is Associate Professor of Music at The University of Virginia’s College at Wise where he teaches courses in music technology, composition, trumpet performance, orchestration, conducting,




on.soundcloud.com


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 24, 2022)

Here's My arrangement of O Holy Night. I warn that I am not good at mastering or how to play as to make samples sound particularly realistic, I just enjoy doing it.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 24, 2022)

tabulius said:


> I thought it would be fun to collect all the VI-control member’s Christmas songs and arrangements in one thread. I haven’t done many of these myself, but here is one Finnish Christmas song orchestral arrangement from me. Merry Christmas to all!



Gorgeous, emotional, powerful, very nice! Do you sell this online?


----------



## Chris_B (Dec 24, 2022)

pranic said:


> Welcome to VI-C, @Chris_B - What a serene and calming piece of music taking us through a year of seasons! I was really drawn to the section going into summer with the choir and particularly the flute. Curious if you were using virtual instruments, which patches for the choir and flute (after 2:45ish). Thanks for sharing!


Appreciate the kind words--it's more than a little nerve wracking to post amongst so many pros and semi-pros. What I used:
Flute and oboe solos- Audio Imperia Nucleus Solo 
Soprano/Alto and tenor/bass choir - Spitfire Originals Epic Choir


----------



## pranic (Dec 24, 2022)

tabulius said:


> I thought it would be fun to collect all the VI-control member’s Christmas songs and arrangements in one thread. I haven’t done many of these myself, but here is one Finnish Christmas song orchestral arrangement from me. Merry Christmas to all!



I don't think I've ever heard that song before, but it's a really lovely strings arragement! Thanks for sharing and have a very Merry Christmas to you too, @tabulius. Thanks for starting the thread, too!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 24, 2022)

I just discovered this thread and am looking forward to hearing all your music. I have listened to the first one and love it. Will enjoy listening to them all in the days ahead.

*Merry Christmas all!*


----------



## pranic (Dec 24, 2022)

Chris_B said:


> Appreciate the kind words--it's more than a little nerve wracking to post amongst so many pros and semi-pros. What I used:
> Flute and oboe solos- Audio Imperia Nucleus Solo
> Soprano/Alto and tenor/bass choir - Spitfire Originals Epic Choir


Ahhh... I was curious about those samples for the flute -- because I knew I didn't recognize them. Thanks for the info! They sounded really good!


----------



## pranic (Dec 24, 2022)

Michael K. Bain said:


> Here's My arrangement of O Holy Night. I warn that I am not good at mastering or how to play as to make samples sound particularly realistic, I just enjoy doing it.
> Merry Christmas!



I was starting to get into the groove and then the "Fall on your knees" section hit. Definitely took me by surprise! Thanks for sharing and have yourself a Merry little Christmas!


----------



## tabulius (Dec 25, 2022)

Michael K. Bain said:


> Gorgeous, emotional, powerful, very nice! Do you sell this online?


Thank you. Nope, it is available only on Youtube.

@pranic This song is very well known in Finland, but I’m aware it is not familiar outside our borders.

Thank you for sharing your music. I’ve been enjoying my morning coffee and your music.

By the way, if you are interested of hearing interesting metal covers of Christmas songs, search ”Raskasta Joulua” from Youtube or Spotify. You’ll find a bunch of heavy metal covers in Finnish and English.


----------



## Henu (Dec 25, 2022)

Scottyb said:


> Good Lord you guys are so talented. This is wonderful!


Why thank you!!!  I'm pretty pleased with it myself, especially as it was the first time I did the orchestration in Dorico first. Still miles to go on that matter, but it's definitely a start, haha!


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 25, 2022)

Guy Bacos said:


> I've done so many Christmas arrangements. This one I did last year, and it has garnered a lot of interest from harpists.



Wonderful! Very nice arrangement.


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 25, 2022)

I turned "Coventry Carol", a carol from the 16th century, into a minuet. The harmony is as it was in the Renaissance. To some ears that may sound odd, but I liked it, so I didn't change that. You can download the free music score here: Coventry Carol (scroll down).


----------



## Henning (Dec 25, 2022)

All the best from me as well. This track I wrote for the Yuletide event in Lord of the Rings: Rise to War:


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 25, 2022)

pranic said:


> I was starting to get into the groove and then the "Fall on your knees" section hit. Definitely took me by surprise! Thanks for sharing and have yourself a Merry little Christmas!


Thank you, Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## zilonline (Dec 25, 2022)

This is my arrangement of J.Sibelius' famous Christmas chorale, a string accompaniment to follow, but that'll be for next year.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas, everybody!!!


----------



## David Baran (Dec 25, 2022)

I have a pretty complicated relationship with my father. I called him because I love him very much, to tell him that, and to wish him a Merry Xmas. I haven't spoken to him in 6 months. He is 76 and in rather poor health. So it was really nice to hear his voice, and to talk to him, but things are complicated between us. 

As a tribute to our relationship, I made this real quick. 

Here is Darth Vader trying to wish Luke a Merry Xmas. Lol. The Dark Side of Xmas!



This track isn't meant to be a finished product. 

Just letting some steam out and having a good moment! Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## jeremyr (Dec 25, 2022)

My contribution (with more than a few references to various composers):


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Dec 25, 2022)

Here's a Deck the Halls arrangement from me, rushed in time for the final hours of Christmas day. 
Playback via StaffPad:


----------



## AlexKC (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone. This is my version of Deck the Halls, an eerie one with my children. I mostly used Heavyocity stuff, Mosaic Pads, Evolve, Damage (and Damage Drum Kit) and Ascend. Appassionata for the strings and a few other stuff. I also played guitar using Soldano emulation of Neural DSP. For the ones who deal with video making I filmed with Sony A73, 24-70 2.8 and 35 1.4.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Dec 25, 2022)

AlexKC said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. This is my version of Deck the Halls, an eerie one with my children. I mostly used Heavyocity stuff, Mosaic Pads, Evolve, Damage (and Damage Drum Kit) and Ascend. Appassionata for the strings and a few other stuff. I also played guitar using Soldano emulation of Neural DSP. For the ones who deal with video making I filmed with Sony A73, 24-70 2.8 and 35 1.4.



This is awesome. But I mostly envy your skills for convincing two kids to go through the whole thing. Mine would abandon the project after 30 seconds.


----------



## DSorah (Dec 26, 2022)

Here's my Rhapsody on "In the Bleak Midwinter" using OT Berlin Symphonic Strings and Percussion.


----------



## DSorah (Dec 26, 2022)

Lastly, I would like to share our family YouTube Christmas Card featuring live trumpet, horn, trombone, and viola. The mockup supporting these is OT Berlin Strings, Woodwinds, Brass, and Percussion.

Merry (late) Christmas!


----------



## Bollen (Dec 26, 2022)

Damn! We have so much talent in this forum... I'm away from my computer so I can't upload a contribution. I'll link to where I posted it instead: https://vi-control.net/community/th...new-year-and-warm-wishes.134039/#post-5254982


----------



## nordicguy (Dec 26, 2022)

Really want to take a few minutes to say a genuine thank you to all the ones who took the time to check/listen to my contri while sometimes even react to it.
I didn't make "Like" or similar reactions myself.
I listened to all of the contributions posted so far and found so much reasons to like them being originality/quality/top notch production or being simply... really touching, that I couldn't see myself decide to which ones I should leave a Like.
Thank you all for being part of this community, I'm learning so much over here!


----------



## Lars Hogendoorn (Jan 1, 2023)

pkoi said:


> Here's a Twin Peaks/Vangelis-styled version of Joni Mitchell's River (I guess it's a Christmas song, right?) I made with my singer friend. For the synths I used mainly Korg's Poly 800 and Logic's Retro Synth. The accompanying rhythm pattern was made with Yamaha TX7 and Yamaha reface DX. The E-pianos are Logic's presets. Merry Christmas!



Very nice! Love it! If I would write something that suited her amazing voice, would your friend be willing to sing it for me (Of course, I don’t expect her to do that for free)?


----------



## Lars Hogendoorn (Jan 1, 2023)

To make the contributions even more diverse, I’ll post my Christmas single. It didn’t get much traction, but I didn’t expect it to - I am not a well-known composer. Of course, a song of mine cannot do without slightly tongue-in-cheek lyrics; especially when it’s about Christmas…
In Love with Santa


----------



## Lars Hogendoorn (Jan 1, 2023)

nordicguy said:


> I started a thread before finding this one.
> Just should have posted here in the first place, my apologies for unintended spaming.
> So, here's it is.
> Like I said over there:
> ...



I wasn’t selling any anyway 😉. Love the piece!


----------



## Lars Hogendoorn (Jan 1, 2023)

jvsax said:


> Happy holidays from my family “big band”
> 
> _*🌲Merry Christmas*_


Thanks for sharing that. I love it!


----------



## Lars Hogendoorn (Jan 1, 2023)

DSorah said:


> Lastly, I would like to share our family YouTube Christmas Card featuring live trumpet, horn, trombone, and viola. The mockup supporting these is OT Berlin Strings, Woodwinds, Brass, and Percussion.
> 
> Merry (late) Christmas!



I’m feeling christmassy all over again!


----------



## swinkler (Jan 2, 2023)

Here's one I did a few years ago but had to dust off a Finale file, import to Dorico and tweak to make it even a little acceptable to present here. This is a Christmas Suite for violin and piano. It's about 7 minutes long so apologies for such a long piece. 
1. Good Christian Men Rejoice!
2. O Come, O Come Emmanuel
3. On Christmas Night All Christians Sing (varied melody)


----------



## Lars Hogendoorn (Jan 2, 2023)

swinkler said:


> Here's one I did a few years ago but had to dust off a Finale file, import to Dorico and tweak to make it even a little acceptable to present here. This is a Christmas Suite for violin and piano. It's about 7 minutes long so apologies for such a long piece.
> 1. Good Christian Men Rejoice!
> 2. O Come, O Come Emmanuel
> 3. On Christmas Night All Christians Sing (varied melody)


Impressive work! As a not-classicly trained musician, this piece is very interesting - as it is quite far from what I usually listen to and my ears are not very used to modern-classic approaches with so many (in my ears) dissonances. Which is exactly why it is more fascinating to me, helping me explore and cross the boundries of the rules I impose myself as a self-taught composer. Thanks for sharing this, it gives me new ideas and inspires me!


----------



## swinkler (Jan 5, 2023)

Lars Hogendoorn said:


> Impressive work! As a not-classicly trained musician, this piece is very interesting - as it is quite far from what I usually listen to and my ears are not very used to modern-classic approaches with so many (in my ears) dissonances. Which is exactly why it is more fascinating to me, helping me explore and cross the boundries of the rules I impose myself as a self-taught composer. Thanks for sharing this, it gives me new ideas and inspires me!


Thank you Lars. It's pretty tame dissonance really. Chords moving where you don't expect and some polychords. The middle movement is mostly quartal harmony (stacked perfect 4ths). I've thought about revisiting this and orchestrating but would likely make many structural changes as well. It just hasn't been a priority....but someday!


----------



## bryla (Jan 5, 2023)

To celebrate the 12th day of Christmas (but really because I only found this this week) here are two string arrangements I did for a Christmas tour:


----------



## Henning (Jan 6, 2023)

Here's a just released playlist of three Yule tracks I did a few weeks ago for Lord of the Rings: Rise to War:


----------

